# Portable Lectern for Church



## Rick G (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a church commission me to make a portable lectern with adjustable height. The church was built in 1862 and the sanctuary was all genuine mahogany. They wanted me to match the wood as well as the profiles. As I investigated adjustable lecterns I didn't find anything I liked so I decided to move the table by building a gearbox with wooden gears. Now you just turn the crank to the elevation that is satisfactory. Gears were made of Baltic Birch Plywood, dowel was out of Honduran Mahogany, as was the case and everything else. Drawer glides were used for smooth transitions up and down. I used potassium dicromate (sp?) to obtain the right color, then General Finishes Seal a Cell, then Arm R Seal. Fun project.
[attachment=618][attachment=619][attachment=620][attachment=621]


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice!

I love the wooden gears... wish there was a pic of the internals!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 12, 2011)

That's pretty awesome. Great work.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazing work! Looks brilliant!


----------

